# How should i best decorate this balcony?



## Starjupitor (Dec 4, 2011)

I just got this new place. 
Photo 1 is the balcony in the living room. You can see it as you enter the main door. The left side of the balcony is partially enclosed by the building structure. I like a relaxed resort feel. Low maintenance and functional n enhances enjoyment of the pool view. Anyone has any ideas how to decorate this space?

Photo 2 is the balcony in the bedroom. So small... What can I do with it?

Thanks for any and all ideas! Apartment is only 100 sqm.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

*How should i best decorate this balconies?*

I would keep the furniture light and simple, perhaps just a lounger or a pair of small chairs with table. You could also put an outdoor rug on the floor.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

It looks pretty narrow. How deep is it?

Before you get started you might want to check with your HOA regarding any restrictions. 
My bet is they are not going to allow you to do much out there.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like a nice place! That area is so narrow I'm not sure you have room for furniture. I would think just some nice potted plants of varying heights would give a nice look and not be expensive.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Anyone has any ideas how to decorate this space?


Hang some fuzzy dangling balls from the door overhead and put a stuffed bobble-head Chihuahua on the balcony.


----------



## Starjupitor (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. If u have photos ideas I would love to see some. I will be getting my keys just after Christmas . I will measure the balcony then. Yea it's pretty narrow and currently I feel it doesn't enhance the living room . Not sure if I shd put wood decking. Singapore is humid so can't put magazines outside


----------



## AlbertPaul (Dec 6, 2011)

This place is looking great,nice place.Try to keep some flower pots with different color.Also u can put design lights in zigzag way which gives more nice look in night.


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

The smaller balcony looks like it's a nice spot meant for plants, so that's what I would do with it....buy some large sized houseplants to set in there...
the larger balcony, set out a small 2 setting cafe style table, you can dress up the table itself to make it more your style.....a natural made rug underneath it would be great!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Singapore is humid so can't put magazines outside


Oh Singapore ! I was thinking somewhere entirely different. 

Okay okay, forget the bobble-head chiuaua and do a bobble-head Buddha and change the dangling fuzzy balls to plastic pop-beads or sea shells.


----------



## Starjupitor (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas! I'm getting keys just before Xmas . I will take a photo and upload once I have done it up!


----------



## noviewapartment (May 26, 2012)

*What should I do with this?*

I have a balcony that's about 7' by 12'. My main view is a huge tree and I'm not sure how to decorate it or what to do with the balcony since there it's not much of a view. I would love to be able to sit out there and not clutter it with just plants, but the view may not be the most ideal one to do that with.

Any ideas?


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

noviewapartment said:


> I have a balcony that's about 7' by 12'. My main view is a huge tree and I'm not sure how to decorate it or what to do with the balcony since there it's not much of a view. I would love to be able to sit out there and not clutter it with just plants, but the view may not be the most ideal one to do that with.
> 
> Any ideas?


Attaching a picture of that would be very helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## beeristhebest (Mar 6, 2012)

First of all you have a beautiful place! I would do a simple small table a chair set. Maybe add some outdoor solar lights somewhere


----------

